# Door Dash Over Guarantee Pay?



## Rayn10 (Nov 25, 2015)

Is there anyone who can explain what this means? I can’t figure this out. It seems to be completely random. They just happen to show up once in a while. I thought it was if the food wasn’t ready but this one tonight was a quick pickup and quick drop off well under the pickup and drop off times


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

I've seen it a few times where it's several bucks more than the guarantee amount when I accepted the order. I think it's amount that the customer tipped that was more than normal.


----------



## Rayn10 (Nov 25, 2015)

oicu812 said:


> I've seen it a few times where it's several bucks more than the guarantee amount when I accepted the order. I think it's amount that the customer tipped that was more than normal.


I agree. It's very rare but whenever I see it, I don't know what I did or why I get this extra money. It does seem, that if I arrive, and waiting for a while at the restaurant and select "food not ready" I tend to get this more. No clue


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

It means the customer tipped more than average


----------



## Rayn10 (Nov 25, 2015)

nighthawk398 said:


> It means the customer tipped more than average


Surprised that DD actually gives that to us. Been on Lyft and uber for over 3 years and I find this food delivery easier because in my state uber and Lyft have pretty much shut down primetime and surge. It's pathetic


----------



## dryverjohn (Jun 3, 2018)

It's typically on big orders for me. Guarantee is like $5-6 on a $100 order, I deliver and then get an extra $10. I also think it is just DD hiding the tip from us until after delivery.


----------



## Rayn10 (Nov 25, 2015)

dryverjohn said:


> It's typically on big orders for me. Guarantee is like $5-6 on a $100 order, I deliver and then get an extra $10. I also think it is just DD hiding the tip from us until after delivery.


I would love to be able to figure out how I can get this "over guarantee" more often. This was a $35 food order being delivered 1/2 mile. And I agree about them hiding actual tips.

I will be placing a food order myself, and I will leave a $20 tip on there, and having my friend who drives for DD get this call so we can really see what they are hiding from us.


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

Let's find out


----------



## Rayn10 (Nov 25, 2015)

Did this tonight. These thieves. I placed an order going 0.3 miles. I tipped $7 and minimum here is $5. The driver got paid $7.43. They are keeping tips


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

Rayn10 said:


> Did this tonight. These thieves. I placed an order going 0.3 miles. I tipped $7 and minimum here is $5. The driver got paid $7.43. They are keeping tips


 Did you see the driver screen after he said complete? Or did you just hear hear what he said?


----------



## Rayn10 (Nov 25, 2015)

nighthawk398 said:


> Did you see the driver screen after he said complete? Or did you just hear hear what he said?


I watched him end the delivery and he showed me his phone.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Rayn10 said:


> Is there anyone who can explain what this means? I can't figure this out. It seems to be completely random. They just happen to show up once in a while. I thought it was if the food wasn't ready but this one tonight was a quick pickup and quick drop off well under the pickup and drop off times


Doordash pays $1 plus the tip. But they guarantee a total pay amount. So for instance if they guarantee $6 and the pax tips nothing, or up to $5, you still get $6. If they tip for instance $8 then you get $9.

So your customer tipped more than doordash estimated/guaranteed.

This is why it sucks. They used to pay $4.50 plus tip, with no guarantee. Most people tip, so now we get less.

Customers don't like their tip being used to pay us. So I tell them tip in cash in future. That way we get the guarantee plus the tip.

Doordash in my area is now pushing referrals and increased their referral fee. Can't imagine why they're losing drivers...


----------



## LauraC (Aug 10, 2017)

DD doesn't keep tips, they pay drivers like restaurant pay the servers. (Example #s) Servers will either get paid say $10/hr or $5 plus all tips which ever is higher. DD does the same thing which sucks balls. DD pays minimum of $1 per order plus complexity of order (distance, time, whether you have to order the food or not, etc) to come up with the guarantee pay. They use tips to meet that guarantee. Example lets say the guarantee is $5. Customer doesn't tip, DD pays driver $5. Customer tips $5, DD pays driver minimum $1 and all tips, driver gets $6. At least with UE (hate UE), same scenario Uber would have paid driver $5 plus tip for total of $10.


----------



## dryverjohn (Jun 3, 2018)

I already know my door dash regular customers and have advised them to not tip me in the app. They will pay me cash at the door. I also let them know about the time to order, like before 8:30pm so I can collect the extra $5 for every delivery between 5-9pm every night. With the extra $5 I don't care about the pay, each order ends up being $10-$15 and most are not far from the restaurants. As it gains in popularity, DoorDash is expanding to other cities, they are going to have a tough time when they take away the bonus pay. I have already informed the local restaurants that DoorDash is going to knock on their door soon and ask for 22.5% revenue share. A lot of them have told me they will tell them to get lost at that point. Opens up the opportunity for local delivery, something that I am working on at the moment.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

LauraC said:


> DD doesn't keep tips, they pay drivers like restaurant pay the servers. (Example #s) Servers will either get paid say $10/hr or $5 plus all tips which ever is higher. DD does the same thing which sucks balls. DD pays minimum of $1 per order plus complexity of order (distance, time, whether you have to order the food or not, etc) to come up with the guarantee pay. They use tips to meet that guarantee. Example lets say the guarantee is $5. Customer doesn't tip, DD pays driver $5. Customer tips $5, DD pays driver minimum $1 and all tips, driver gets $6. At least with UE (hate UE), same scenario Uber would have paid driver $5 plus tip for total of $10.


That's what I said. But the customers don't realize that almost everything we make is their tips.

If you work an area where most people tip you are much worse off than with the old pay.



dryverjohn said:


> I already know my door dash regular customers and have advised them to not tip me in the app. They will pay me cash at the door. I also let them know about the time to order, like before 8:30pm so I can collect the extra $5 for every delivery between 5-9pm every night. With the extra $5 I don't care about the pay, each order ends up being $10-$15 and most are not far from the restaurants. As it gains in popularity, DoorDash is expanding to other cities, they are going to have a tough time when they take away the bonus pay. I have already informed the local restaurants that DoorDash is going to knock on their door soon and ask for 22.5% revenue share. A lot of them have told me they will tell them to get lost at that point. Opens up the opportunity for local delivery, something that I am working on at the moment.


Any bonuses have dried up here. If it's pouring or really busy they'll do it from 5-8pm only and they add $1 or $2 per trip. But you need 80% acceptance and they send 18 mile trips ending up 10 miles out of the pickup area for $9.22. I don't know WHO takes those. You can't do more than 2 per hour anyway, so you can't actually turn down any trips.

For a while they weren't taking new drivers. Now the referral went to $450 and recently $750. But the referral has to do a certain number of trips.

I've also noticed they used to say 90% completion (10%cancel) to stay active. I'm at 86% now and they're telling me I'm ok, could do better. I think they're having turnover issues (surprise).

I used to do well with Doordash but now it's BS. FYI I have had few repeat customers. The market is too big I guess.



Rayn10 said:


> I would love to be able to figure out how I can get this "over guarantee" more often. This was a $35 food order being delivered 1/2 mile. And I agree about them hiding actual tips.
> 
> I will be placing a food order myself, and I will leave a $20 tip on there, and having my friend who drives for DD get this call so we can really see what they are hiding from us.


Don't bother. What if your friend doesnt get the order? Can you cancel?

If you look at the details it will show you the days breakdown. If you do ONE trip and end the dash you can see that trip. If you do more you can't separate them. You will only know what a customer tipped if it's over the guarantee. Then you know it's $1 less than what you got paid.


----------



## Rayn10 (Nov 25, 2015)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> That's what I said. But the customers don't realize that almost everything we make is their tips.
> 
> If you work an area where most people tip you are much worse off than with the old pay.
> 
> ...


I did place the order, and got another driver who was 3 miles away from us. I have no idea why he got the call and not my friend, who was a lot closer to the restaurant than the actual delivery guy who came.

I had another one of these over guarantees tonight. This one was a lot higher than usual. I'll attach the photo. This was a $55 order going 0.6 of a mile


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

DD incentives dried up here a long time ago. That's why their orders should be delivered last if you have stacked runs. First Cavy, then Grubhub, then DD.


----------



## Rayn10 (Nov 25, 2015)

Woohaa said:


> DD incentives dried up here a long time ago. That's why their orders should be delivered last if you have stacked runs. First Cavy, then Grubhub, then DD.


No Caviar in Jersey yet. You would recommend to keep checking when it launches here?


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

Rayn10 said:


> No Caviar in Jersey yet. You would recommend to keep checking when it launches here?


Definitely. They pay the most hands down. And they also have a card payment option where they immediately transfer money for the order to your card within seconds of completing an order. You can use the card as a Visa debit or withdraw the money at the end of your shift.


----------



## Rayn10 (Nov 25, 2015)

Woohaa said:


> Definitely. They pay the most hands down. And they also have a card payment option where they immediately transfer money for the order to your card within seconds of completing an order. You can use the card as a Visa debit or withdraw the money at the end of your shift.


Sounds great. Thanks. Right now we have DD Grubhub(which isn't hiring) uber eats(trash) and EatStreet(W2 and not interested). I like to mix DD with Lyft and uber primetime and surge

Postmates is in NJ but not in my area. Too far


----------

